# Silvestrov: Bagatellen -- dates of composition



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello! 

I'm looking for the dates that Silvestrov completed his bagatelles, or at least the dates that they were published. I used to have the CD, but I've lent it to one of our old friends (remember scratchgolf?) so I can't check it myself. But honestly, I'm not even sure that the liner notes to that listed the dates of compositions. Google's not doing anything for me either. 

If anyone's able to help, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The CD backside cover (ECM) says 2005. The booklet does not give dates.


----------



## jcazador (Sep 28, 2020)

check out this site
has all the details you seek
i believe it is Silvestrov's
you can buy recordings of his work played by the man himself
https://silvestrov.bandcamp.com/


----------



## jcazador (Sep 28, 2020)

There are 5 cds of his Bagatelles.
Beautiful.


----------

